# Bad Pool Header



## frEnzy (25. Mai 2009)

Was ist ein "Bad Pool Header" und warum lässt der meinen Vista-Rechner mit Blue-Screen abstürzen? Und das schon während der Installation des PCs?

Das erste mal trat der Fehler auf, als Vista fertig installiert war und bei der Installation von den Windows Updates abgestürzt ist. Danach kam der Fehler laufend. Zwei, drei Minuten Betrieb und dann *PENG*: Blue Screen mit ner Bad Pool Header Meldung. Daraufhin wollte ich, weil ja noch nicht viel installiert war, einfach Vista nue machen. Meine Idee: Vista neu = Fehler weg. War aber ne doofe Idee, weil der PC jetzt schon bei der Installation wegschmiert. Natürlich wieder mit dem Fehler.

Hardware:
AMD Phenom II 920 mit Scythe Mugen II
ASRock AOD790GX/128M AMD790GX AM2+ HTB 5200MT 
8 GB (4*2GB) DDR2-800
Onboardgrafik wird genutzt
2* 640GB Western Digital WD6400AAKS
Vista Home Premium 64


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Mai 2009)

Mit 10 Sekunden googlen findet man heraus, dass sich es um einen Fehler beim Speicherzugriff handelt. Kann entweder das RAM oder ein fehlerhaftes USB-Gerät sein. USB-Gerät ist bei Dir unwahrscheinlich, da Du ja noch nichts installiert hast.

Also RAM-Riegel einzeln in jeden Slot testen, die ganze Peripherie zunächst entfernen.


----------



## frEnzy (25. Mai 2009)

Die einzigen beiden USB-Geräte sind die Tastatur und die Maus. Da kann ich probehalber ja mal andere anschließen. Den Speicher teste ich am besten mit MEMtest, richtig?


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Mai 2009)

Memtest muss einige Stunden laufen. Ich würde als ersten Schritt ganz simpel die einzelnen Riegel in verschiedenen Slots allein testen. Wenn dann der Bluescreen weg ist, kann man zur Sicherheit nochmal Memtest machen, aber man hat zumindest schon mal den Fehler in ein paar Minuten gefunden. Bei so krassen Fehlern ist die Fehlersuche im Grunde einfacher als wenn der Rechner alle Jubeljahre einfriert.^^


----------



## frEnzy (26. Mai 2009)

Der Ram und die Festertplatte scheinen in Ordnung zu sein. Das Austauschen der USB Geräte hat auch nicfhts gebracht. Vista 32 ließ sich auch ohne Probleme installieren. Nur die 64 Bit Version will einfach nicht!! Ich habe jetzt erstmal den RC von Win7 Ultimate 64 installiert, was übrigens auch super funktionierte.


----------



## derLordselbst (26. Mai 2009)

Seltsam. Vielleicht ein Treiber-Fehler bei Vista 64. Da bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------

